
Grazing the Net (1994) - mverwijs
http://www.fno.org/grazing1.html
======
gumby
I am intrigued by the copyright notice: "A single copy may be downloaded and
read but not printed or distributed in any manner without express written
permission."

I'm not sure what that even means for a document these days. I can't remember
the last time I printed something other than an official document (e.g.
passport application) so I'm safe about that. Linking to it must be fine;
that's no different from telling a friend (various European publishers
notwithstanding). But downloading it makes all sorts of temporary copies these
days; does this mean I can't open two tabs on the same document? I have a
proxy for all http{,s} connections; it and my browser have caches so have I
violated this notice?

~~~
ASalazarMX
I guess it's a heavy-handed way of discouraging third-party distribution as a
printed or electronic book. Legalese is bad for transparency, but
oversimplification can be harmful too.

